# Grand Master Humesky



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2013)

I am truly saddened to hear that one of my teacher's has passed away.  Grand Master Humesky was a brilliant man, husband, father and martial practitioner!  The world will miss his presence.

http://brianvancise.com/2013/11/12/a-great-teacher-was-lost-last-night/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Nov 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2013)

.


----------



## granfire (Nov 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 13, 2013)

.


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 13, 2013)

.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Brian.:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Nov 16, 2013)

My condolences, Brian. I know how you must feel losing an instructor and friend.


----------



## Carol (Nov 16, 2013)

Very sorry to hear the news

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

